# help in identifying mushrooms...



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

To say that I'm a mushroom novice would be generous. But on a hike this morning my wife found several big guys and they were, to me at least reminiscent of big chantrelles...

Can anyone help me? They were 4-6" inches across the top of the cap and had yellowish spores around them.

Safe or not safe?
















Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Definitely not a Chantrelle. Chantys have false gills that look like an accordion. It's a Boletus of some kind. I'd like to see if it has a lace covering on the stalk near the cap that looks like white chicken wire. If that was the case it would be a King Bolete. Although Kings rarely have pore holes like that.
Because of the pattern of the spore holes under the cap, I'm betting it's a member of the Suillus family. Does it slowly turn greenish blue when you cut or break the cap? If it does, it's probably a Tomentose Suillus which is edible. Be careful of any Bolete with any red or orange spores.

Be sure to double check everything I said. It's hard to ID a mushroom over the internet.

Chuck


----------



## Charoung (Nov 17, 2020)

_In my opinion, you should ask for expert help. Not everyone can identify good mushrooms and dangerous ones. I bet that you don't want to see the consequence after eating toxic mushrooms. These vegetables indeed have many benefits for our health, especially medicinal ones. After I had health problems, including mushroom's intoxications, I decided to avoid eating them raw. So I began including in my diet reishi mushrooms. They have lots of benefits as boosting the immune system. My doctor recommended me and, honestly, I saw differences!_


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Definitely not a Chantrelle. Chantys have false gills that look like an accordion. It's a Boletus of some kind. I'd like to see if it has a lace covering on the stalk near the cap that looks like white chicken wire. If that was the case it would be a King Bolete. Although Kings rarely have pore holes like that.
> Because of the pattern of the spore holes under the cap, I'm betting it's a member of the Suillus family. Does it slowly turn greenish blue when you cut or break the cap? If it does, it's probably a Tomentose Suillus which is edible. Be careful of any Bolete with any red or orange spores.
> 
> Be sure to double check everything I said. It's hard to ID a mushroom over the internet.
> ...


Yes, probably some type of suillus.....a "slippery Jack" Edible but by no means incredible.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Funny you brought this thread up. I was just going to post on here. My oysters are doing well right now. This is the fourth or fifth flush from these buckets.


----------

